# marie duffy



## Marieduffy (Jun 6, 2010)

New to this forum and to sailing just waiting to set sail and have lots to learn


----------



## Classic30 (Aug 29, 2007)

Welcome, Marieduffy 

How about starting off with where you are in the world and what boat you sail on??

I wish you many years of enjoyment on the water..


----------



## Marieduffy (Jun 6, 2010)

*Sailing away*

We will be sailing on Lagoon 440 from the UK hopefully joining the ARC in OCT from Gran Canaries to St Lucia that's the plan so far.


----------



## erps (Aug 2, 2006)

Sounds like fun. So will you be crewing on a boat for that leg then? Should be a great experience.


----------



## Marieduffy (Jun 6, 2010)

*the journey so far*

Yes will be crewing,cleaning,cooking etc, and learning lots along the way I hope have just watched your video can't wait to get going. The journey so far has been interesting to say the least!! We have travelled from Australia via Miami,Guadelope,Martinque on to Europe,through France,Greece & Croatia looking for the right boat finally deciding on the Lagoon which is in Lorient at the moment, its been quite a journey so far even before we set sail.


----------

